# If Redick drops to the suns...



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

*If Reddick drops to the suns...*

I quit basketball


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: If Reddick drops to the suns...*

Casey Jacobsen

If that.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: If Reddick drops to the suns...*

I think Reddick are at top 8. I don't believe he is at 16.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: If Reddick drops to the suns...*

5 x (Steve Nash + penetrate + dish + to + JJ + shot) = 15 ppg for JJ


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: If Reddick drops to the suns...*



Ballscientist said:


> I think Reddick are at top 8. I don't believe he is at 16.


Aldridge
Bargnani
Gay
Morrison
Thomas
Roy 
Foye
Marcus Williams
Shelden Williams
JJ Reddick

(IMO) are the top 10 players

I also look for Allen Ray to be a steal


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: If Reddick drops to the suns...*

Suns should let Barbosa go and draft Redick. *sarcasm* Phoenix has a team full of shooters, but they also have a bunch of versatile guys (outside of Nash).

Shawn Marion (SF/PF)
Tim Thomas (SF/PF/C)
Boris Diaw (SF/PF/C)
Raja Bell (SG/SF)
James Jones (SF) - pure small forward, but he rebounds
Leandro Barbosa (PG/SG) - combo guard

Redick is a straight up shooting guard. He'd never really fit in with the Suns, as they beat teams with shooting _and_ quickness.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: If Reddick drops to the suns...*



HKF said:


> Suns should let Barbosa go and draft Redick. *sarcasm* Phoenix has a team full of shooters, but they also have a bunch of versatile guys (outside of Nash).
> 
> Shawn Marion (SF/PF)
> Tim Thomas (SF/PF/C)
> ...


he can be their spot up shooter.
on the suns hes a SG/SF
all he will do is 
a)run
b)catch
c)shoot

youre telling me that speed and stamina cant be developed?


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: If Reddick drops to the suns...*

I don't think much of Reddick as an NBA prospect. But one place he could be effective would be on a team w/ a truly dominant player, esp. in the post but anyone who commands crazy attention from the defense, a la Tim Duncan or Lebron. What can he do? Hit open jumpers someone else creates for him. If he can get in that situation he could have a nice career off the bench (assuming the coach doesn't mind him not playing much in the way of defense). If he can't get in that situation....


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: If Reddick drops to the suns...*

I could see Redick thriving on at least a handful of teams. You telling me he couldn't carve out a place for himself in Houston? Miami (for at least a couple of years)? Denver? Maybe the Knicks, if Eddy Curry could find his cojones and also learn to pass out of a double team?


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: If Reddick drops to the suns...*

Reddick is overrated. He always stumbled in NCAA Tourny. Won't be able to create shots for himself in the NBA like he did in College. He will be a flop I believe, just as *most* Duke players turn out to be.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: If Reddick drops to the suns...*

clippers need this guy. duke guys always thrive there


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: If Reddick drops to the suns...*



Ballscientist said:


> I think Reddick are at top 8. I don't believe he is at 16.


It's possible he could drop to the teens. I think that's where he belongs.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: If Reddick drops to the suns...*

Yep, I think we'll see him go somewhere between the mid-teens and early twenties... Limited though he may be, someone will gamble on him as a spot-up shooter at least. He's competitive and has a decent basketball IQ. Not that I think he'll end up taking the league by storm, but he'll find a role in the league and cause some people on this board to eat their words.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: If Reddick drops to the suns...*



Fred Jones said:


> Reddick is overrated. He always stumbled in NCAA Tourny. Won't be able to create shots for himself in the NBA like he did in College. He will be a flop I believe, just as *most* Duke players turn out to be.


That was straight up hate, and useless in this thread.


----------



## tranjsaic (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: If Reddick drops to the suns...*



Fred Jones said:


> Reddick is overrated. He always stumbled in NCAA Tourny. Won't be able to create shots for himself in the NBA like he did in College. He will be a flop I believe, just as *most* Duke players turn out to be.


I agree he always stumbles in the tourney, but thats only because he is the focus of the defense. On the next level if he comes to a team with legit post players they wont be able to key in on him.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

*Re: If Reddick drops to the suns...*

I disagree, teams will gamble on the usual 6'10" and up guys like Saer Sene. With Redick, you might only get Hubert Davis or down to Langdon (did hit 39.6% of his threes) but that's more expected than the Samaki Walker picks.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: If Reddick drops to the suns...*



Fred Jones said:


> Reddick is overrated. He always stumbled in NCAA Tourny. Won't be able to create shots for himself in the NBA like he did in College. He will be a flop I believe, just as *most* Duke players turn out to be.



silly


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: If Reddick drops to the suns...*



Fred Jones said:


> He will be a flop I believe, just as *most* Duke players turn out to be.


I believe I speak for most on this board when I say...

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: If Reddick drops to the suns...*



S-Star said:


> I believe I speak for most on this board when I say...
> 
> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?


Well duhh, Grant Hill and Elton Brand are 2 of the biggest flops in NBA history. Christian Laettner didn't have a productive career. Corey Maggette should be out of the league. Battier, Boozer, and Duhon are all unproductive bums as well.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: If Reddick drops to the suns...*

as long as it's not THE BULLS, i don't care where he plays!!!

he'll be a bust.



:laugh:


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: If Reddick drops to the suns...*

I hope Sene falls to the Suns... guy might be the most athletic big in the NBA the moment he steps on the floor.. and he has a great window of improvement since has only played basketball for three years. Mark Iveroni, the Suns assistent coach, is considered one of the best big man developmental coaches in the league so he should be in good hands. Think of Stephen Hunter with a lot better hands, more upside, more athletic, and a much better rebounder.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: If Reddick drops to the suns...*

Thinking of Steven Hunter says all I need to know about this guy. If Steve Hunter is a comparison in any way shape or form, he sucks.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: If Reddick drops to the suns...*



futuristxen said:


> Casey Jacobsen
> 
> If that.


Casey Jacobsen is a better overall basketball player than Reddick , and that comes easily in my eyes....Jacobsen was cold as hell IMO, dude could shoot, handle, pass, and rebound the basketball, his mentality / confidence just isn't there.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: If Reddick drops to the suns...*



Prolific Scorer said:


> Casey Jacobsen is a better overall basketball player than Reddick , and that comes easily in my eyes....Jacobsen was cold as hell IMO, dude could shoot, handle, pass, and rebound the basketball, his mentality / confidence just isn't there.


His mentality was there. He just found he was playing against better players. It happens. I'm sure he'll be a better player a few years down the line. He had a ton of ego (as did Jason Kapono) until they got to the league and realized damn it takes a lot to be a good player in this league.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: If Reddick drops to the suns...*



HKF said:


> His mentality was there. He just found he was playing against better players. It happens. I'm sure he'll be a better player a few years down the line. He had a ton of ego (as did Jason Kapono) until they got to the league and realized damn it takes a lot to be a good player in this league.


Casey Jacobsen / Jason Kapono > Kareem Rush / Deshawn Stevenson / Jumaine Jones / George Lynch , I could go on and on.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: If Reddick drops to the suns...*

Casey Jacobsen and Jason Kapono were not better players than George Lynch. Lynch had a 12 year career in the NBA and helped teams that were in the Finals. No comparison at all. 

Those guys were one dimensional pros (and still are).


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: If Reddick drops to the suns...*

Reddick would do great on the Suns. All he'd have to do is shoot 3s on the fast break. He'd be money, but I don't know if the Suns want to make their defense even worse when he's on the floor. He'll do fine...just needs to find the right team.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: If Reddick drops to the suns...*

run + gun = jj breaking apart after 40 games.


also reDick


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: If Reddick drops to the suns...*



HallOfFamer said:


> Well duhh, Grant Hill and Elton Brand are 2 of the biggest flops in NBA history. Christian Laettner didn't have a productive career. Corey Maggette should be out of the league. Battier, Boozer, and Duhon are all unproductive bums as well.


you forgot about how much Luol Deng sucks


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: If Reddick drops to the suns...*

IMO he'd fit in well on the Raptors.


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: If Reddick drops to the suns...*



jokeaward said:


> I disagree, teams will gamble on the usual 6'10" and up guys like Saer Sene. With Redick, you might only get Hubert Davis or down to *Langdon* (did hit 39.6% of his threes) but that's more expected than the Samaki Walker picks.


JJs better than Langdon, but that doesn't say much at all. Both Dukies almost the same size with similar college numbers. I'd pass and gamble on a project player.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: If Reddick drops to the suns...*



Ballscientist said:


> I think Reddick are at top 8. I don't believe he is at 16.


i agree with that or 11 to orlando, in both cases you have big men(yao,darko) to defend at the basket so a guy like redick can get by defensively. i think he's a role player but the league is full of role players.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: If Reddick drops to the suns...*



paperclip said:


> JJs better than Langdon, but that doesn't say much at all. Both Dukies almost the same size with similar college numbers. I'd pass and gamble on a project player.


JJ's taller and had far superior numbers in college to Langdon.

Redick isn't going to be a star but in the right system he'll be a very solid player. I think he's a good fit to Orlando at 11.


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

Yeah, he should be fine mid-first round.


----------



## GuYoM (Jun 2, 2005)

agree a good pick in mid first round, with the right team like the suns... he could give 16/20pts per game.


----------



## DocLoc (May 29, 2006)

I would only like the pick if Tim Thomas says he won't return next year. He's playing for chicken feed right now pretty much, that and being a hero here in PHX (which he is after the Lakers series). I don't see Reddick falling that far though, not to 21.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

GuYoM said:


> agree a good pick in mid first round, with the right team like the suns... he could give 16/20pts per game.


It's tough to do that when you get limited touches and 20 minutes a night.


----------



## DocLoc (May 29, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> It's tough to do that when you get limited touches and 20 minutes a night.



hey, that one autistic kid drained like what 6 threes in a couple minutes I don't see why JJ couldn't do it in 20?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Because in order to *average* it he would have to do it every night. I guarantee that autistic kid wouldn't do that if they played him every game. And I know he was awesome, but he DID go 7/13, so it's not like he was amazing. He was good, but he was just JACKING up shots.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: If Reddick drops to the suns...*



paperclip said:


> JJs better than Langdon, but that doesn't say much at all. Both Dukies almost the same size with similar college numbers. I'd pass and gamble on a project player.


Do you think before you post?


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

I like Reddick and I do think he will be a good NBA player but probably not much more than a rich man's Steve Kerr (which isn't bad at all!). The only thing he's really good at is scoring which worries me. However if the Suns did take him I wouldn't complain... if he continues to improve his shooting he could be absolutely lethal for the Suns. They would probably end up moving Barbosa and letting House go... or otherwise he wouldn't get much time. 

Getting Reddick and then possibly Paul Milsap would be a great draft for me. Would be like getting Kerr and Rodman in one draft. :biggrin:


----------

